# Heart Shaped Bandsaw Box



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope I am posting this in the right place.

I want to make a valentine shaped band saw box for my wife for Valentines. I know that time is getting short.

I was thinking of making it with red heart but a visit to my local Woodcraft store yielded nothing. The usually have red heart but were out.

So, is there another wood that is somewhat redish or one that could be stained red?

I also don't have a pattern but I guess I could design one. I did a Google search but there were not much more than pictures of other folks projects.

Any help or suggestions appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Padauk


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I did one for my wife using a chunk of Cherry. With some Watco Danish Oil, it turned a nice color. Aromatic Cedar could work too.


----------



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Bloodwood is quite nice. Red oak, subtle but nice. 
Cherry. You might try some amber shellack on the cherry. I like it with one thin coat which gives it a nice color. I've done two coats but the color becomes a little to intense for my taste. Good luck and please post a picture of your project when you get it done.


----------



## LiveEdge (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the two recommendations above of Padauk or Aromatic Cedar. The first is more orangey (is that even a word?) and the second is more pinkish. The second, however, will also smell wonderful and might be an added bonus.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

WOW! Some great suggestions. Thanks. Now to find out if I can find some of these. The Aromatic Cedar I have never seen at Woodcraft. Padauk they do have. Cherry I know they have. Bloodwood I am not familiar with.

At least I now have some ideas. Keep um coming boys and girls. lol

Charlie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

padauck. It will darken over time…


----------



## jayden (Nov 30, 2013)

Making a heart shaped wood is a nice idea and need creativity. I also prefer you to use padauck that gives reddish look and shine.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

lanwater, where did you get the hinges and what are they called? I have seen them used before on other project.
What is the finish you used also?
BTW, Beautiful box here.

Charlie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Hi Charlie, 
The hinges are " sos invisible hinges". Rockler has some; I believe woodcraft too.
The finish is Danish oil and shellac. 
I purchased the plan "Heart shaped jewelry box" from woodcraft.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Paduk, bloodwood, Jatoba, Eastern Red Cedar, redwood. There seem to be a lot of red colored woods out there.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

lanwater, Thanks for your reply. Which color Danish did you use?

I have to go to Woodcraft today so I'll see if they have that heart shaped plan.

Lots of great wood suggestions. I did check on Paduk but the widest they seem to have is about 4" and on this project I really don't want a glue joint. Cherry is a favorite wood for me and if I can figure out a finish that will make it more red.

Charlie


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

The brand is Watco and it is "natural"


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

I found the pattern for this bandsaw heart box today at Woodcraft. They didn't have the Paduk except in narrow pieces and I don't want any glue seems to mine will be made of Cherry. I found a very beautiful 1×10 x8' so I have enough for the heart and another box of some kind to be determined.

I will post photos when it's done.

Charlie


----------

